# 55 Zoll Fernseher gesucht



## Exreanu (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin umgezogen und dazu brauche ich nun ein neuen TV. Ich habe mich verzweifelt versucht da irgendwie reinzulesen aber ohne großen Erfolgen..

Das TV Signal empfangen ich über Kabel. 

ich weiß nun zum Beispiel das LED besser als LCD oder Plasma ist. Die nächste höhere Stufe wäre OLED.(ich hoffe ich liege richtig)

Was hat es mit einem Receiver an sich? Wenn der TV einen Triple Tuner hat, brauche ich doch eigentlich keinen oder birgt das andere Vorteile?

Gebraucht wird er für Amazon Prime, bisschen TV und was für mich wichtig  ist, irgendwie mein Desktop auf den Fernseher zu übertragen, beispielsweise zum zocken oder Videos direkt von Desktop abzuspielen (ist da lieber ein 10 Meter HDMi Kabel quer durch die Wohnung zu verlegen oder zusätzlich Hardware wie beispielsweise Steamlink zu kaufen?)


Der Fernseher soll 55-60 Zoll, nicht mehr als 1000€ +- Kosten, flüssiges Bild und am besten UHD sein. 

Ich habe mir bereits einige Geräte angeguckt:

Samsung UE55JU6050
Samsung UE55KU6079UXZG
Samsung UE55JU6850

ich bevorzuge jetzt keine spezifische Marke und bin gerne für andere Ratschläge offen. Die o.g. TVs hatten bei Amazon einfach eine gute Bewertung. 

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. August 2016)

> Ich bin umgezogen und dazu brauche ich nun ein neuen TV. Ich habe mich  verzweifelt versucht da irgendwie reinzulesen aber ohne großen  Erfolgen..


Willkommen in meiner Welt 
Nach reichlich Recherche in den vergangenen Wochen, wenn nicht Monaten, sind bei mir aber so zweix drei Dinge hängen geblieben. History repating, das gleiche Spiel habe ich vor anschaffung meines jetzigen TVs vor einigen Jahren schonmal mitgemacht...



> ich weiß nun zum Beispiel das LED besser als LCD oder Plasma ist. Die  nächste höhere Stufe wäre OLED.(ich hoffe ich liege richtig)


Kann man grundsätzlich erst mal so stehen lassen, ja.
Allerdings haben alle Techniken in den vergangenen Jahren ihre Vor- und Nachteile gezeigt, durchgesetzt hat sich aber tatsächlich in breiter Masse das LCD mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Hier wird unterschieden zwischen "EDGE LED" und "DIRECT LED".
Bei ersterem sitzen eine oder mehrere LED-Leisten an den Bildschirmrändern welche die benötigte Hintergrundbeleuchtung erzeugen.
Bei letzterem sitzt ein flächiges LED-Raster hinter dem Panel welches dieses zur Gänze ausleuchtet.



> Was hat es mit einem Receiver an sich? Wenn der TV einen Triple Tuner  hat, brauche ich doch eigentlich keinen oder birgt das andere Vorteile?


Ebenfalls richtig. Der eingebaute Triple-Tuner unterstützt in der Regel DVB-T(2) (Zimmer- Dachantenne), DVB-C (Kabelfernsehen), sowie DVB-S(2) (Sattelitenempfang).
Hochwertige dedizierte Receiver bieten dir mitunter Vorteile wie doppelt vorhandene Tuner und somit die Möglichkeit ein TV-Programm aufzunehmen während ein anderes gesehen wird (z.B. ARD live schauen und im Hintergrund arte aufzeichnen), für den reinen TV-Genuss reichen integrierte Tuner jedoch bei weitem aus.



> Gebraucht wird er für Amazon Prime, bisschen TV und was für mich wichtig   ist, irgendwie mein Desktop auf den Fernseher zu übertragen,  beispielsweise zum zocken oder Videos direkt von Desktop abzuspielen  (ist da lieber ein 10 Meter HDMi Kabel quer durch die Wohnung zu  verlegen oder zusätzlich Hardware wie beispielsweise Steamlink zu  kaufen?)


Amazon Prime ist meines Wissens aktuell auf jedem TV-OS (TIZEN -> Samsung, Android -> SONY, Firefox OS -> Panasonic etc) vorhanden, ebenso NETFLIX.
Für Steam Link empfiehlt sich meiner Erfahrung ebenfalls ein Kabel, in dem Fall wohl LAN.
Ob du nun lieber 10 Meter LAN oder 10 Meter HDMI verlegst bleibt dir überlassen. Persönlich würde ich LAN bevorzugen, da alleine schon günstiger zu erwerben 
Bei 10 m Entfernung zum Bildgeber, deinem PC, stelle aber mal die Frage nach der Konnektivität von Tastatur & Maus in den Raum...
Ebenfall ein Punkt für LAN & Steam Link, denn hier können Tastatur & Maus direkt angeschlossen werden.



> Der Fernseher soll 55-60 Zoll, nicht mehr als 1000€ +- Kosten, flüssiges Bild und am besten UHD sein.
> 
> Ich habe mir bereits einige Geräte angeguckt:
> 
> ...


Sportliche Vorgaben... Also dann mal:

Die Samsung JU6-Serie besitzt leider nur ein natives 50 / 60 Hz-Panel, welches ich persönlich nicht empfehlen möchte. Gerade bei schnellen Bildabläufen wie Kameraschwenks etc neigen diese Panels zu Schlierenbildung und Nachzieheffekten. Jedoch liegt das Maß hier in der eigenen Empfindlichkeit des Betrachters.
Der JU6850 biete gegenüber dem JU6050 nicht nur das bessere Bild (trotz 50 / 60 Hz Display) sondern auch HDCP 2.2 kompatible HDMI 2.0 Eingänge.
Local Dimming oder HDR können sie leider dafür z.B. beide nicht.

Über den UE55KU6079 ist mir noch zu wenig bekannt als das ich darüber fundierte Aussagen treffen könnte, sorry.

Im Preisbereich um 1000 € ist mir nun schon mehrfach der Panasonic TX-55CXW704 unter gekommen.
4K, UHD, 100 / 120 Hz, 3D, HDMI 2.0, HDCP 2,2, DIRECT LED (ab 55"-Modell), Firefox OS Leider ebenfalls kein HDR.

Sollte es dann doch nur ein FullHD und kein 4K / UHD sein:
SONY KDL-55W805C (700 - 800 €)
Full HD, 100 / 120 Hz, 3D, DIRECT LED, Android TV

oder (darunter)
Samsung UE55J6850 (700 - 800 €, auch mal günstiger)
Full HD, 100 / 120 Hz, kein 3D, DIRECT LED, TIZEN



> Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe.


Ich hoffe ich konnte


----------



## Exreanu (18. August 2016)

Wow, erstmal ein fettes Danke für diesen Text und deine Mühe! Und ein Sorry für die späte Antwort, momentan viel Stress, umzug, arbeit und und und  

Leider konnte ich es nicht abwarten und habe vor deinem Post mir ein Fernsehr besorgt und es wurde der von dir vorgeschlagene Panasonic TX-55CXW704 für 999€  ist es ein Top Modell und ich bereue es nicht.

Da ich mir mit einem Raspberry PI ein Mediencenter gebastelt habe (Da wird noch das bessere Ambilight drangehauen) finde ich das mit dem FireFox OS halb zu schlimm, hauptsache Amazon läuft. 

In dem Sinne, wir hatten die gleichen Gedankengänge und ich fühle mich nun bestätigt, dass ich kein Fehler gemacht habe.

Ich danke für deine Hilfe!

Jedoch bleibt bei mir die Frage, wie soll ich es besten machen? 

HDMI Kabel von PC in den Fernsehr
Steam Link + Patch Kabel
oder doch lieber ein NVIDIA Shield?

würde gerne eine Übertragen von 4k@60hz haben


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (19. September 2016)

So, diesmal hat´s auch bei mir wieder etwas gedauert...



Exreanu schrieb:


> Wow, erstmal ein fettes Danke für diesen Text und deine Mühe! Und ein Sorry für die späte Antwort, momentan viel Stress, umzug, arbeit und und und


Gerne 



> Leider konnte ich es nicht abwarten und habe vor deinem Post mir ein Fernsehr besorgt und es wurde der von dir vorgeschlagene Panasonic TX-55CXW704 für 999€  ist es ein Top Modell und ich bereue es nicht.


Bei mir hängt er tatsächlich auch seit kurzem an der Wand 



> Da ich mir mit einem Raspberry PI ein Mediencenter gebastelt habe (Da wird noch das bessere Ambilight drangehauen) finde ich das mit dem FireFox OS halb zu schlimm, hauptsache Amazon läuft.


Ok, das finde ich jetzt wiederum interessant  Raspberry Pi 2 mit OSMC (KODI) habe ich ebenfalls laufen, aber die Nummer mit dem Ambilight macht mich neugierig!?



> In dem Sinne, wir hatten die gleichen Gedankengänge und ich fühle mich nun bestätigt, dass ich kein Fehler gemacht habe.
> 
> Ich danke für deine Hilfe!
> 
> ...



In deinem ersten Post klang es so als wenn deine Gaming Maschine nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe zum TV steht.
Da ich natürlich nun die genauen baulichen Bedingungen nicht kenne... 

Sollte dem so sein das dein PC einige Meter weit weg steht wirst du ja mit Ansteuerung eben dessen wohl ein Problem bekommen.
Zumindest würde ich mir persönlich nicht noch 10 m USB-Kabel durch die Hütte legen wollen, von der Funktionalität dessen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ein HDMI-Kabel zu legen ist sicherlich die eine Option, so bekommst du immerhin, entsprechende Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt, deine gewünschten 4K@60.

Variante zwei, wie du schon selber angesprochen hast, Steam Link in´s Wohnzimmer stellen und eine LAN-Verbindung legen.
Ist, Anschaffung des Steam Link nicht mit eingerechnet, auf jeden Fall günstiger.
Steam Link kann aber max "nur" 1080p@60.
Kann man sich aber durch den 4K Upscaler im TV wieder sprichwörtlich schönrechnen lassen  
(Menü -> Bild -> Options-Einstellungen -> 1080p: Punkt auf 4Punkt -> Ein)

Zu Nvidia´s Shield kann ich nichts beitragen, mit dem Ding habe ich mich bis dato zu wenig auseinander gesetzt.

Grundsätzlich kann ich nur festhalten, das dort, wo ein Kabel (unauffällig) zu verlegen ist, auch eines gelegt werden sollte 
Von kabellosen Verbindungen in ZUsammenhang mit Bildübertragung oder Gaming würde ich immer abraten.
Kabelkanäle unter der Decke (statt Abschlussleiste) sind z.B immer eine gute Option. 
Bei grundsätzlich anstehenden Renovierungsarbeiten auch in Betracht ziehen Dosen zu setzen (Unterputz oder Aufputz).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## MontagID (21. September 2016)

Hi zusammen,

der Eröffner des Posts hier hat scheinbar sein Gerät gefunden! 

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach etwas Vergleichbaren 

Es ist allerdings schwierig und ich würde sagen, dass ich diesbezüglich etwas vorbelastet bin.

Ich suche folgendes:

55 Zoll UHD oder auch 65 Zoll Full HD (aus rein finanziellen Gründen - allerdings fraglich ob 65 Zoll und Full HD noch guckbar ist?)
Um die 1000€ rum - ist sportlich, ich weiß, aber evtl. gibt es da was.

Wir hatten bei Amazon den UE55JU6450 günstig erworben. Als wir ihn das erste mal anschlossen, bemerkten wir sofort sehr helle und gelbe Bildecken. Das Bild war nicht flüssig und an bewegten Kanten ergaben sich störende/irritierende Artefakte. Das Gerät ging zurück und wir erhielten einen Ersatz - gleiches Problem, weniger schlimm, aber dennoch mangelhaft. Also musste auch das Gerät zurück. Ich weiß nicht wie realistisch der Gedanken ist, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Amazon den Preis nur deshalb so günstig gestalten konnte, weil es sich evtl. um B Ware handelte? Oder ggf. Rückläufer - aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.  Mittlerweile kostet das gleiche Gerät bei Amazon 300€ mehr.
Bis zuletzt hatten wir nun einen Sony KD 55 X 9005 C den wir uns im Laden kauften. Das Bild war zwar gut, aber es gab dennoch Flecken und helle Ecken. Das Problem war aber dann eigentlich das OS welches nur Probleme gemacht hat. Es war ein Vorführmodell und was wir zuerst nicht sahen, erst zuhause, war, dass es wohl ein Branding in der Mitte des Bildes gab. Mittlerweile haben wir also auch diesen TV nicht mehr und suchen nun endlich die "Endlösung"...

Wir hatten zuvor auch Samsung TV und finden das OS die Geräte eigentlich gut, sind jetzt natürlich aber von den zwei bereits erwähnten Modellen ein wenig abgeschreckt. 

Folgendes ist mir wichtig:
Flüssige Bewegungen, keine Schlieren und Artefakte bei Bewegungen, keine krass hellen Bildecken und ein vernünftiges Betriebssystem. Auf keinen Fall dieser Google ******ß. 
Da wir uns jetzt dummerweise bereits an 55 Zoll gewöhnt haben, sollte er nicht kleiner sein. Wlan und Smart TV, und das Filmgucken von Festplatte sollte funktionieren. Also auch MKV und sonstige gängige Formate sollte er abspielen können. Der Sony hat sogar mal dafür gesorgt, dass ich meine Festplatte formatieren musste...

Schon mal großen Dank für alle Infos.
Leider kenne ich mich nicht erschöpfend gut aus, um hier zielsicher etwas zu finden. Vielleicht kommt ja doch ein Samsung in Frage, vielleicht haben wir tatsächlich B Ware erhalten und das Gerät entspräche eigentlich unseren Ansprüchen? Hoffe auch hier auf eure Erfahrung!


Ich hatte selbst mal den Steam Link. Es kommt tatsächlich auf die games an, die du spielst. Wenig schnelle und ruhige Spiele kannst du auch über Wlan spielen. Dann wenn es aber rund geht, wird's schon kritisch. Ich betrieb es dann doch zumeist mit einem LAN Kabel. Das lief dann eigentlich ganz rund. Aber wenn es dann doch mal irgendein Problem gab, und sich der PC verabschiedet hat, oder Steam oder Steam Link oder sonstwas, dann musste man zum PC.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (28. Oktober 2016)

Der CXW704 ist mittlerweile für knapp 1000 Euronen in den einschlägigen Online Shops zu bekommen.
Aktuell ist mir noch kein weiteres Gerät mit vergleichbarem Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis untergekommen,

Bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## AntoniusGER (2. November 2016)

können Sie bitte erklären was das "1080p pure direct" und "1080p punkt auf 4 punkt" bewirken


----------



## BlueKingMuch (4. November 2016)

Ich weiß nicht obs eventuell was hilft,

aber ich hab mir gestern einen 55er Sharp Aquos LC-55CFE6242E zugelegt.

Ich benutze den Fernseher hauptsächlich zum Filme sehen und Zocken, einzige Quelle ist mein PC (über HDMI). SAT über DVB-S2 habe ich auch kurz probiert während der Einrichtung, funktioniert, auch klasse Bild, verwende ich aber im täglichen Gebrauch fast gar nicht.

Wichtig war mir vorallem eines: möglichst niedriger Input Lag.

Da bin ich von meinem vorherigen TV (ein Grundig 50 VLE 931 BL) ein Gebranntes Kind. Der war so riesig, dass Shooter unspielbar waren. Selbst der Desktopgebrauch war sehr schwierig, da man gefühlt eine Halbe Sekunde verzögerung der Maus hatte.

Und das sind auf jeden Fall die Stärken des Sharps. Der hat keine merkliche Eingabeverzögerung. Auch Schlieren wären mir nicht aufgefallen.

Ich habe ihn mit meinem Monitor Verglichen (BenQ 27 Zoll MVA Panel mit 2ms Reaktionszeit) ---> kein Unterschied in der Mausbewegung feststellbar.

Positiv hervorzuheben ist auch dass Das Bild dank Direct - LED Beleuchtung eine schön homogene Ausleuchtung hat, und über die Kontraste kann ich auch nicht meckern. Farbdarstellung war im Auslieferungszustand eine Katastrophe, war aber nur Einstellungssache.

Und jetzt zum tollsten: Der Preis: 599€ beim nächsten Elektrohändler der Planeten gerne hat.

Falls dich der Fernseher intressiert, kann ich gerne ein paar Funktionen für dich testen! (Zb. die USB - Sache, musst mir nur ein Quellenmaterial zukommen lassen, dann spiel ichs auf nen USB Stick bzw Festplatte mal drauf und probier das abspielen)

Edit: okay, hatte deinen Post überlesen dass du schon einen Fernseher dir zugelegt hast, naja vielleicht hilft's wen anderen


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (17. September 2017)

AntoniusGER schrieb:


> können Sie bitte erklären was das "1080p pure direct" und "1080p punkt auf 4 punkt" bewirken



Entschuldigung, aber lieber spät als nie 

"1080p: Punkt auf 4Punkt" de- / aktiviert die Upscaling-Funktion von zugespieltem 1080p- / FullHD-Material.
Ist an dem Gerät z.B. ein Blu-Ray-Player angeschlossen empfiehlt sich diese Option durchaus. Das vom Player ausgebene Bild mit 1080 Zeilen wird somit auf die 4096 Zeilen des TV skaliert. Einen QQualitätsverlust konnte ich bis dato noch nicht ausmachen, im Gegenteil.
Der Effekt ist hier der gleiche wie von DVD (576 Zeilen) zu FullHD TV (1080 Zeilen).

"1080P Pure Direct" hingegen zeigt das über HDMI eingespeiste Bild genau so wie es vom Zuspieler ausgegeben wird, das heißt ohne jedweden Bildverbesserer, Overscan, Rauschunterdrückung, MPEG Filter etc..

Bei Bedarf teile ich gerne meine Einstellungen für das besprochene TV-Gerät


----------

